
Antiquarian bookseller on hunting down book thieves - signor_bosco
https://www.france24.com/en/20181024-perspective-ken-sanders-book-thief-detective-antiquarian-bookseller-salt-lake-city-everett-?ref=tw_i
======
hycaria
The interview is pretty good and the bookseller is very likable. A nice quote

"People do donate books almost everyday because people cannot throw books
away. The rare ones they find me, I don't even have to look anymore".

